# Found on eBay



## palinurus (1 Apr 2008)

Anyone for a real cool commuter?

Here on eBay


----------



## Over The Hill (3 Apr 2008)

Amazing bike for its age. 

Really it is recognisable part for part with a modern bike. Have bikes stood still for 100 years?


----------

